# trasnport help needed MO to TN



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue is rescuing 5 breeder dogs in MO and needs help to get them to TN.

Pilots n Paws was contacted for a 3-leg trip, there are two pilots that have offered to help, but still need one more. Fyling would be so much quicker, and we have used them for many other flights, but I was told that AR has like a "black hole" for pilot volunteers. 

I am still hoping that the third pilot will step up, but in case need to move forward and plan a ground transport. I do have inquires out to transporters.

We need to do this Saturday or Sunday. If anyone can help, please contact me direct at [email protected]

Thanks so very much for any help or even advice!

Debi Mishoe
scmradoption.com


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

We found 3 wonderful pilots to help move these precious babies! Thanks!:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:

Debi


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad it worked out. If these are the dogs coming out of that MO puppymill, that is one sad group of dogs. Their ages say they have been near breed to death. Bless you all for getting them out. Hugs,Edie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!!!! I'm sooooo glad!!! You all are the best!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Debi for taking these poor doggies in need. Glad you were able to get air transport for the pups.


----------

